

Realtime Reykjavik Traffic (speed & heading) using D3, Leaflet and socket.io - zjonsson
http://traffix.jitsu.com/

======
carlosdp
What data source are you using?

~~~
zjonsson
There is a link to the source at the bottom of the page
([http://www.straeto.is/rauntimakort/](http://www.straeto.is/rauntimakort/)).
I parse the JSON input, associate the records with previous ones (i.e. which
bus is uniquely which) and stream output via websockets.

